# Meetings > Meeting μηνός >  Meeting κομβούχων AWMN στο Θησείο v4

## senius

Καλησπερα.

Για να ετοιμαζομαστε για νεο Meeting κομβούχων AWMN στο Θησείο - v4.
Σε αναμονη οι προτασεις και οι ιδεες σας.

Ευχαριστω ! 
Κωστας senius.

----------

